# Can a broken cage bar be fixed?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I just noticed one of my bird cages has a broken cage bar, however I was wondering if theres a way to fix it for a healthy way with out them trying eat the casing that is used for it to fix the bar, I do have a spare cage that i can put them in while I work on fixing the cage its self but is there a special animal friendly glue that i could use for casing it instead of having them use the spare cage as the new cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What kind of bars is it? I know some bars can be welded back on but I don't know about glue.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

There skinny kind big enough for a keets cage, its the side bar of the cage its self.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and i wouldnt weld (metal poisoning) the lady i got the lovebirds did that... yuck.

in all honesty, i would buy a new cage i think.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O I never thought of that, I've read several books where they say you can cut the cage bars off to put up a breeding box and then weld the bars back on at the end of the season. Metal poisoning never occurred to me!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah i wouldnt do it. solder can have many things in it, pretty sure zinc is in there too.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

ok i'll see what my other cage is like hopefully it has a small enough bars for the keets.


----------

